# backwater valve



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I am looking into a restaurant job. The city alley & sewer manhole cover is higher than building and inspector wants a backwater valve installed. I've never done this so am interested in thoughts from you guys. What to or not to buy, etc. Thx in advance


----------



## JGrif (Jan 19, 2010)

We just put one in today. I believe they are called Clean Check. These are a simple design and easy to maintain.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

These accepted in restaurant use?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Never spec'd one, simply installed them. I'm sure "zurn or equivalent" written somewhere...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Did you istall this outside building as I am needing to?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Clean Check is a good one... :thumbup:

http://www.rectorseal.com/index.php?site_id=1&product_id=316


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> I am looking into a restaurant job. The city alley & sewer manhole cover is higher than building and inspector wants a backwater valve installed. I've never done this so am interested in thoughts from you guys. What to or not to buy, etc. Thx in advance


 I'm partial to the Canplas ones, but I've never dealt with a situation where a grease interceptor might possibly be involved.

If it were me, I'd check with the AHJ and find out what their expectations are.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Inspector mentioned an inspection box.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

This is the unit that i use to install back in the day. If memory serve me right i think SewerRatz installs them. Please what ever you do install a cleanout in front of the  thing.. Cast iron would be my choice of drug!!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> Inspector mentioned an inspection box.


Clean Check eliminates the need for an inspection box by extending a riser up to 12' long up to the surface. The valve assembly can be lifted up out of the riser from under a cleanout cap at the surface for cleaning and servicing.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Clean Check eliminates the need for an inspection box by extending a riser up to 12' long up to the surface. The valve assembly can be lifted up out of the riser from under a cleanout cap at the surface for cleaning and servicing.


 I wish those were available here.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Clean Check eliminates the need for an inspection box by extending a riser up to 12' long up to the surface. The valve assembly can be lifted up out of the riser from under a cleanout cap at the surface for cleaning and servicing.


 

Clean Check??????????


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

never mind i see what your talking about


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Some assembly required like cutting and glueing PVC or, ABS pipe...


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

I've used the Clean Check as well, the only way to do it!

The actual check is attached to the riser pipe so it pulls up as mentioned above for inspection and cleaning. Think the riser pipe in the diagram is 6" and the inner pipe the actual check is attached to is 4".

I wouldn't be surprised to find online.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

NSPC says that if a backwater valve is installed, a permanent tag must be placed at the water meter, or water service control valve, that states the location of the backwater valve. 

Just in case yours says the same. It'b be a perfect opportunity to get a red sticker.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.backwater-valves.com/


----------

